

A great visual tribute to genius Nikola Tesla - varunsaini
http://www.ted.com/talks/marco_tempest_the_electric_rise_and_fall_of_nikola_tesla.html
Amazing Ted Talk
======
varunsaini
Really loved the way he presented the story..amazing

